# electrical men home study course



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## scotch (Oct 17, 2013)

I had one from 1910...lost it in some house move I guess....it showed using the installed gas pipe as conduit from electric light fixtures .....and how to make drill sections to drill from the attic down to the basement for new wiring . It must have been fun back then !


----------

